# Meal Worms



## Guest (Oct 28, 2008)

Is it okay to give freeze dried meal worms, or do they have to be alive?


----------



## sebian (Aug 29, 2008)

There's a couple threads floating around here that give arguments for both sides, but the consensus is that both are perfectly acceptable


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Lizardgirl posted the following link about freeze dried mealworms.

http://www.hoodpetz.com//latestnews.html


----------



## sebian (Aug 29, 2008)

Oh wow that poor baby! How sad  

Does this change the consensus of freeze dried being ok? Or is it more of a WITHIN MODERATION idea, as with all treats? 

Personally, I feed my guys live ones, just because they're more easily accessible and I think it's hilarious watching my husband get grossed out trying to feed them :twisted: 

That's a perfect example of only being able to learn by living and a serious effort to save many hedgie owners some heartache. Thanks for the post, Nancy!


----------



## sagesmommy (Sep 25, 2008)

ohh poor hedgehog!!!  I give sage freeze dried meal worms... like 5 or less a week (there so tiny!) should i stop?? now im freaked!


----------

